
Show HN: Flash for Gmail (superhuman like command panel) - sivaram636
https://helpninja.com/flash/
======
sivaram636
Hey all, We just went live to Chrome Store with
[https://helpninja.com/flash/](https://helpninja.com/flash/) Cmd/Ctrl + k to
get your job done inside Gmail. The idea is to increase productivity and not
remember shortcuts. We are also thinking to bring this to Trello, Asana, etc.
Do you think a need is present in these apps? I would love all insightful
feedback on this from this awesome community.

